# [VPSDime] - 6GB Memory / 30GB Space / 2TB Traffic / OpenVZ in Incero (Dallas, TX) for $7/month



## serverian (Sep 23, 2013)

After an closed alpha and open beta tests with 72 beta testers, we are launching our new brand and product,VPSDime.

*The Website*

http://vpsdime.com

*The Plan*


OpenVZ Virtualization
4 vCPU
*6GB Memory*

30GB HDD (RAID10 with 10K Drives)
2TB Monthly Traffic Limit
*4Gbps Uplink* (4 x 1Gbps Load Balanced)
1 IPv4 Address
No IPv6 at the moment
Located in Dallas, TX in *Incero*'s facility
*The Purchase Link*

https://vpsdime.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=1

*The Network Tests*


Test IP: 192.211.62.100
Test File: http://192.211.62.100/1000MB.test

*The Node Specs*


Dual E5 2620 CPU
384GB Memory
8 x 10K Drives RAID10
*The AUP*

We do not allow


BitTorrent
TOR
Public VPNs/Open Proxies
MineCraft Servers
CamFrog
Digital Currency Mining
llegal activity (SPAM, Port Scanning, DoS, etc.)
We do allow


IRC
Other gameservers such as steam
Legal Adult
*Can I get more _____?*

No, however, we can combine 2 plans together.


----------



## Eric1212 (Sep 23, 2013)

How's disk i/o on a full node?

Do you provision more than 64 servers on one node?


----------



## abyssis (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm still kinda new to this but how can you afford 6GB of memory per user for such money (quite cheap, right)? I mean looking at the prices of other providers you'd have to pay like 60$+ for this kind of specs. I don't get it  :unsure:


----------



## blergh (Sep 23, 2013)

What's up with not just pricing your product accordingly, and not offering a product that more or less buttfucks the paying users in one way or another?


----------



## serverian (Sep 23, 2013)

EB-Eric said:


> How's disk i/o on a full node?
> 
> Do you provision more than 64 servers on one node?


You can view the ServerBear test on the website.

Of course, we'll provision more than 64 containers on the server. Is this even an honest question?



abyssis said:


> I'm still kinda new to this but how can you afford 6GB of memory per user for such money (quite cheap, right)? I mean looking at the prices of other providers you'd have to pay like 60$+ for this kind of specs. I don't get it  :unsure:


We got an amazing deal on hardware and network and passing the savings to the customers. RAM sticks are cheap now and Dual E5 systems are allowing lots of ram per hardware node.



blergh said:


> What's up with not just pricing your product accordingly, and not offering a product that more or less buttfucks the paying users in one way or another?


Let's talk when you see a single negative review/comment about the service.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Sep 23, 2013)

During the beta, even with a load of "16,000" the service hummed along pretty good (somehow)

Though the serverbear on the website is unlikely real life data as it was probably taken before the node had any customers on it.

Otherwise, pretty good deal!


----------



## Jade (Sep 23, 2013)

Great deal  The site looks really clean!


----------



## Francisco (Sep 23, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> During the beta, even with a load of "16,000" the service hummed along pretty good (somehow)
> 
> Though the serverbear on the website is unlikely real life data as it was probably taken before the node had any customers on it.
> 
> Otherwise, pretty good deal!


That was a forkbomb, it doesn't rape CPU, it just tries to make itself unkillable by constantly spawning processes.

Francisco


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 23, 2013)

abyssis said:


> I'm still kinda new to this but how can you afford 6GB of memory per user for such money (quite cheap, right)? I mean looking at the prices of other providers you'd have to pay like 60$+ for this kind of specs. I don't get it  :unsure:


Obviously there's some sort of overselling. As long as the host works it out.

All the best with the offer!


----------



## mtwiscool (Sep 24, 2013)

@serverian

how do you affored 4Gbps in Incero?


----------



## niceboy (Oct 4, 2013)

The only problem is they don't allow customization.. otherwise, nice offer.


----------



## serverian (Oct 4, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> @serverian
> 
> how do you affored 4Gbps in Incero?


We have some ways.



niceboy said:


> The only problem is they don't allow customization.. otherwise, nice offer.


We can combine multiple plans together.


----------



## libro22 (Oct 9, 2013)

This is actually useful as I'm planning to launch a new website soon that might require high amount of RAM. Only downside though is the small disk space.


----------



## HDPIXEL (Nov 1, 2013)

@Serverian An LA location could be nice.


----------

